# Stella Bella



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Our dgd will be turning a year old in July. I finished piecing her quilt last night. Now, to just get it quilted and bound. :banana:


----------



## FarmerSarah (May 24, 2013)

I ansolutely LOVE your material! Pink paisleys? Yes, please!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I need more wake up juice - I read this first as "our dog will be turning a year old . . ."

and thought -wow, what a quilt for a dog - but what ever winds your binder . . .

Then I re-read - dgd - dear grand daughter LOL!!

I love those colors, and think I have some of the border print too, or something very similar.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE pinwheels and this is one of the prettiest that I've seen.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Very pretty! Love the 3d pinwheel in the center, too!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautifully! Love the colors and pattern.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! I just hope her Momma likes it!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is one I'd enjoy owning. Very nice work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so nice, and I love the colors and fabric choices.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

LOVE it! Im not much on pink either, but that is so beautiful! How did you make the center?
Heidi


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty, pretty, pretty! I wish I was that artistic. My quilting projects never seem to match up correctly like all you ladies have your projects do. I just don't have the patience for it.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

HorseMom said:


> LOVE it! Im not much on pink either, but that is so beautiful! How did you make the center?
> Heidi


Take a square of fabric. (I used the same size as the ones I was cutting for the HSTs.) Fold it in half on the diagonal once. Then fold it in half on the diagonal again so that all of the raw edges are together. Press. When you are piecing the HSTs together for your pinwheel, put it in between them before stitching the seam. It will catch in the seam.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful! One she will be using for may years, I am sure.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh wow that is just beyond stuning!!!! I love the center. I can not think of anyone not liking this quilt. Her Momma will love it how could she not!!! 


Macybaby don't feel bad I read the same thing first time through and it's too late for wake up juice


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Macybaby said:


> I need more wake up juice - I read this first as "our dog will be turning a year old . . ."
> 
> and thought -wow, what a quilt for a dog - but what ever winds your binder . . .
> 
> ...



roflol! I did the same thing! Early for me too. 

Seriously though that is beautiful and I'm sure your dgd will love it to pieces!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty! I wish I was that artistic. My quilting projects never seem to match up correctly like all you ladies have your projects do. I just don't have the patience for it.


I need more imagination with fabric, I think. I would have looked at that border fabric and said "I can't think of _anything_ I'd possibly do with that." But put together with the other fabrics, it looks amazing!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love fabric like that - you can make neat kaleidoscope patterns with it. 

I really love these colors ! Makes me want to go sew something.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Love this!!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I just finished hand piecing a pinwheel that is woggly for DGS. Need to quilt it. Lots of pieces! 

Looks wonderful. I'm sure it will be cherished.


----------

